# iCal -> iCloud, disparition de calendrier



## Laurent L (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problème avec la synchronisation d'icloud sur ical.
Certains de mes calendriers disparaissent lors de la synchronisation.

Capture 1 lorsque je restaure mon calendrier :






Capture 2 lorsque icloud synchronise le calendrier : 





Merci.
LL


----------



## les_innommables66 (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Si ma mémoire est bonne :
- désactiver iCloud (pour la partie calendrier)
- désactiver ton accès internet
- restaurer tes calendriers
- réactiver l'accès internet
- réactiver iCloud

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Laurent L (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
merci pour la réponse rapide.
A priori ça ne marche pas, à moins que je me trompe sur la désactivation de icloud que je fais  depuis le menu Préférences sur le MacBookPro.
Merci.
LL


----------



## les_innommables66 (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Quand tu parles de "restaurer", que fais-tu exactement ?
Nicolas


----------



## Laurent L (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
depuis ical j'ai exporté sous forme d'une archive l'ensemble des calendriers.
C'est ce fichier ainsi obtenu et intitulé 2013-09-13.icbu qui me permet ensuite de restaurer l'ensemble des calendriers.
Le problème donc est que lorsque je me reconnecte à Internet et que icloud synchronise trois de ces calendriers disparaissent.

Une autre solution pourrait être de déplacer les calendriers qui sont dans le dossier "icloud" dans celui "Sur mon mac" mais ça ne semble pas non plus possible.

Laurent


----------



## les_innommables66 (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

_*Si tu as bien sauvegardé tous tes calendriers*_, efface les tous de iCal avant de désactiver iCloud.

En complément : as-tu d'autres iBidules connectés à iCloud ? Si oui, il faut également les déconnecter de iCloud et effacer les données.

Une fois que tu récupéré des données complètes sur ta première machine, tu peux reconnecter tous tes iBidules.

Nicolas


----------



## Laurent L (14 Septembre 2013)

En fait les 2 qui restent (BTS et rappels) ne peuvent pas être effacés :




et je n'ai pas d'autres bidules de synchronisés à icloud.

J'ai essayé ces manips depuis le Mac pro qui est sur Snow Leopard et aussi depuis le MacBook qui est sur Lion ; à chaque fois j'avais déconnecter l'autre ordinateur mais le résultat est le même avec les 2 machines.

_________

J'ai finalement pu supprimer les 2 calendriers restants en supprimant le compte icloud d'iCal mais ils reviennent automatiquement dés que je recrée le compte qui lui, supprime les 3 autres.


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2013)

Ce n'est pas dans les préférences de Mail que tu as spécifié que les RDV arrivant par mail doivent être inscrits sur ce calendrier BTS?


----------



## Laurent L (14 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
non, l'option "Ajout des invitations dans iCal" est sur "Jamais".
Je viens aussi d'essayer en déconnectant le compte mail et aussi en fermant complètement mail, toujours le même bug.
Les contacts ne sont pas synchronisés, je ne vois pas ce qui reste !
L.


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2013)

et via www.icloud.com c'est pas là que tu as spécifié d'utiliser ce calendrier pour y entrer les evenements entrants?


----------



## Laurent L (14 Septembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas trouvé cette option sur icloud.com.
L'option "Récupérer automatiquement les invitations de mail " est par ailleurs décochée sur iCal.
S'il s'agit de supprimer la premier ligne de "sur mon mac" dans le menu des calendriers il s'agit apparemment de "Tâches créées dans mail" (et non pas d'invitations).
Comme je l'écrivais plus haut les calendriers BTS et Rappels ne peuvent pas être supprimés
Quel binz...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h05 ----------

Est-ce ça pourrait venir du réglage du serveur ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2013)

C'est bien du calendrier BTS dont je parle.

A défaut de pouvoir le supprimer sur le Mac, va sur www.icloud.com pour essayer de l'y supprimer


----------



## Laurent L (14 Septembre 2013)

Je l'ai supprimé mais pour le faire j'ai dû recréé un autre calendrier que j'ai intitulé différemment.
Maintenant c'est celui-là qui remplace les autres lorsque icloud synchronise ical.

Au cas où, j'ai fais des captures des infos de chaque calendrier :


----------



## Laurent L (14 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
hors connexion j'ai exporté chacun de mes calendriers (BTS, personnel etc...).
Puis j'ai recréé des calendriers icloud aux mêmes noms dans lesquels j'ai un par un importé ceux que j'avais précédemment exporté.
Ca fonctionne maintenant.
Remy, Nicolas merci pour votre aide.
Laurent

Je ne trouve pas l'option pour indiquer que la question est "résolue" !


----------

